# Sherlock Holmes = INTJ



## SneazyMyartin14 (Apr 28, 2014)

Right, so from my observations and readings on Sherlock Holmes' character and personality type he seems to be most definitely an INTJ. 

I read somewhere that the reason why some people think he is an INTP is because he has developed both Te and Ti. This is why he is insane. He also has very well developed Se. 

What do you think about this?

I'm not trying to start an argument, I think I'm sure, but I only think, I want to know.


----------



## Ryo (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh how I yearn for the day we stop constantly having new threads made about what Sherlock Holmes' type is.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I think you're wrong. I think Sherlock Holmes is a very good example of an ISTP.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

I never liked him, so _probably_.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

This thread title supremely ticks me off.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Fern said:


> This thread title supremely ticks me off.


Me too.

I for one, maintain that the original Holmes (and each of his _most accurate_ portrayals) is an ISTP.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> Me too.
> 
> I for one, maintain that the original Holmes (each of his _most accurate_ portrayals) is an ISTP.


Having read (most) of Doyle's writings about the detective, I am inclined to agree with you.

However, I'ma give OP the benefit of the doubt; perhaps he based this typing solely off of some bizarre film adaptation*, is unfamiliar with typology and its inner workings, and needs to merely "lurkmoar", as they say.


*As you said - _most accurate portrayals_.


----------



## VIIZZY (Mar 22, 2014)

BBC Sherlock I'd typed as an ISTP; I'm assuming that's the one op is discussing as it's the most probable one. He uses so much Se it's insane. 

I've seen compelling arguments for Doyle's Sherlock being INTJ and I've seen compelling arguments for the RDJ's Sherlock being INTP. 

That said I'm not going to give this thread anymore attention than this.


----------



## SneazyMyartin14 (Apr 28, 2014)

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> Me too.
> 
> I for one, maintain that the original Holmes (and each of his _most accurate_ portrayals) is an ISTP.


Sorry for the bad title, I only just realised that it gives off quite an egotistical/ignorant vibe as you both noticed.


----------



## SneazyMyartin14 (Apr 28, 2014)

Yeah the BBC Sherlock. I really don't know then, I just always thought that he uses his Se to process the info, then his Ni to predict and make connections and and also his Te for solving the problems but I guess that can work with Ti too. And since an ISTP is prefferable to intuition aswell(I don't understand Intuition all that well, Ni and Ne seem so similar to me that from an amateur approach it's quite baffling, I need to read a book on cognitive functions) which he doesn't use as much as his Se or Ti(Or Te, I don't know) 
Yeah you're right, he does resemble an ISTP the most.


----------



## Knight of Ender (Mar 30, 2014)

He's not a judger, just look at the state of his house. And I think he uses Intuition over sensing because of how he connects all of the details.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

MartinAcoustics12 said:


> Right, so from my observations and readings on Sherlock Holmes' character and personality type he seems to be most definitely an INTJ.
> 
> I read somewhere that the reason why some people think he is an INTP is because he has developed both Te and Ti. This is why he is insane. He also has very well developed Se.
> 
> ...


I agree with the others. I think he is ISTP

I think your fine btw, weather you think he is INTJ or whatever and happen to be, is irrelevant to me. I did see what they saw too. But you did also apologize for how it came off.


----------



## SlightlyEccentric (Feb 13, 2014)

Interesting I've never really thought much of what type he was before, I always just read and thought it was Moriarty was the one with the INTJ personality type so kind of always thought Holmes would usually be something different, largely depends on what actual variation of Holmes it is, I think I'd agree with the majority so far in probably ISTP.


----------



## dinkytown (Dec 28, 2013)

ISTP.

Inferior Fe is the giveaway. He wants to feel, he tries to feel, but he just has a damn difficult time doing so. When it does come out, it comes out awkwardly and inopportunely. I suffer exactly the same. Yet he's not cold-blooded; he's far more light-hearted, jovial, and frankly unserious than any INTJ I've ever seen.

But beyond that, I can't see how anyone can fathom him using Te over Ti, regardless of what adaptation of him they're looking at. I'll admit his Ni is far more developed than almost any real life ISTP's would be, but Ti is still relied upon far more heavily than Ni.


----------



## Jax (Jun 30, 2012)

Guys.

Sherlock is an ESFP.

End of Story.

I seriously can't believe that people still ask this question.


----------



## -Alexandra- (Feb 24, 2014)

I agree with a title.


----------



## Pianoasis (Nov 10, 2011)

Jax said:


> Guys.
> 
> Sherlock is an ESFP.
> 
> ...


Please.

I will consider nothing other than xSFJ. He has appreciation for tradition and moral values and considers the feeling of the group first.

Or maybe INSTFPEJ.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I could try and paraphrase this article, but I think it would be interesting if this author told you the reasoning behind such a conclusion :happy:

Sherlock is NOT an INTJ - Sherlock Character Analysis


----------



## 246730 (Apr 12, 2015)

I believe that BBC's Sherlock is an INTJ, and most definitely not a sensor, as his way of using intuition would be deeply uncomfortable for a sensor. Also, the state of one's home does not necessarily define one's personality type. My desk is very messy and disorganised, but that does not prevent me from being a judged.

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

hflberry said:


> Also, the state of one's home does not necessarily define one's personality type. My desk is very messy and disorganised, but that does not prevent me from being a judged.


Unfortunately, the crowd that thinks MBTI is basically just _horoscopes with a different flavor_ would disagree.


----------

